# The mice--Bandit and Rogue!



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So I might be keeping two of the mice I've been fostering... they still scream and pee and poo every time I try to pick them up (which I've had to do to move them between cages, etc) but they've been calming down a bit. I kind of knew I'd be keeping these two on Tuesday when I named them.... I'm a sucker for little baby rodents.

I don't know much about their past, but they're super young. Probably just weaned. The three others they were given to me with are mostly white with spots, but these two got me right away because I have a black rat and an agouti rat so they looked super familiar. Anyway, they were calm enough tonight to let me put my hand in and take pictures. They're in a gerbil cage at the moment as I work on connecting their bin cages to give them more space. 

This is Bandit:

























And here's Rogue:

























I'm getting really fond of these quirky little guys. Any advice on mice care or stories about your little guys would be welcome.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Awe!!! So cute! I love Rogue! 
Have you gender checked them for sure? They'll multiply like crazy if they're opposite! Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, they both for sure have man parts. They're small now, but definitely there. I checked them all when I first got them bc I have no idea what I'd do with a litter.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw

But I'm confused? Why are you connecting their bin cage? Unless your using the gerbil cage for one and the bin cage for the other?

Oh and yes, make sure they are the correct genders.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm connecting the cages and installing a divider. They're much happier together right now and still babies when they grow up if there are problems I'll separate them immediately. All my research and the advice of some longtime mice keepers on here suggests that they should be together until there's a problem, as they're happiest in pairs if they have the right chemistry.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok, just making sure you knew the risks. I was actually going to find articles on male mice (interesting fact, on google if you search if male mice can live together, the one where your asking about male mice being together is on the second page of google)

Hopefully they won't fight, not all do but It's not the norm sadly. you might get lucky.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cute! So their um 'parts' dropped? How are you about the smell? Lol sorry I prob sound weird, but my male mouse as soon as he got his big man parts he smelled SO bad lol!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah the smell is terrible. We've got it down now so you have to be close to them to smell it. Before we got the new bedding the room they're in was almost impossible to be in. Its crazy how something that small can smell that strongly!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Exactly! & I just now noticed that's the exact same cage my boy mouse was in too, the rainforest one lmao! He LOVED that cage...course when he passed we just threw the whole thing out...the odor just would NOT leave lol...poor stinky guy!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Is Bandit a black and tan? From the pictures it looks like she has a tan belly. 

And this has nothing to do with the mice but I feel the need to say this for any person who may look at this and get misled - There's no such thing as a "gerbil cage." The only "cage" suitable for gerbils would be a tank topper to go on top of a tank with lots and lots of bedding for them to tunnel in.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Is Bandit a black and tan? From the pictures it looks like she has a tan belly.
> 
> And this has nothing to do with the mice but I feel the need to say this for any person who may look at this and get misled - There's no such thing as a "gerbil cage." The only "cage" suitable for gerbils would be a tank topper to go on top of a tank with lots and lots of bedding for them to tunnel in.


Yes, he's black and tan. At least, I assume so because his belly is a very deep golden brown color. Rogue has a white belly. 

And OK, good to know! I just call it the gerbil cage because it was given to me by my friend who kept gerbils after a group of them moved into a tank (which I guess was appropriate!).


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh lovely! I just love black and tans!  You're very lucky to have him! (By the way, I didn't even notice until you quoted me that I said "she." I apologize for that! ^^; )


----------

